# Looking for a supplier of hip hop transfers



## makemyday (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone:

I'm a new business owner looking for a supplier of hip hop transfers for such artists as tupac, african american legends etc., can anyone help me?

Thanks for your time


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a supplier*

hi and welcome,
not much legit hip-hop transfers on the market. Lots of home made type photo transfers out there.....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Looking for a supplier*

Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

It will be hard to find legitmate transfers for celebrities, since that involves a lot of licensing and celebrity permission to sell them legally.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Looking for a supplier*

Pro World has a large selection of Hip Hop. Their stuff is all pretty generic but you may find some stuff there to at least get you started, without having to worry about copyrite.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

does PLAY DE RECORD make any ?


----------



## PGCC (Oct 10, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> does PLAY DE RECORD make any ?


nope, most of what you see is just bootleg photos on trans paper,....


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

PGCC said:


> nope, most of what you see is just bootleg photos on trans paper,....


true.

i think if Play de Record, some peeps at BMG and others like Kardinal, the Raptors etc... got involved just a little, more would happen in the t-shirt transfer hip hop biz.


----------



## LoneStarBrand (Feb 3, 2007)

PGCC said:


> nope, most of what you see is just bootleg photos on trans paper,....


no doubt BOOTLEG IS RIGHT>>FLEA MARKET HAS TO MAKE SALES TOO I GUESS


you can buy from the fan sites at wholesale!! tackle it that way!


----------



## sevarg (Mar 21, 2007)

how are people making the tees in some of the hip hop videos, like mims this is why im hot or jeezys go getter?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sevarg said:


> how are people making the tees in some of the hip hop videos, like mims this is why im hot or jeezys go getter?


Depends on the specific shirt. It could be screen printed by a screen printer or it could be a vinyl transfer or rhinestones or some type of heat transfer.

There are a few different ways to accomplish the same final look.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a merchandizing deal in the works now with kush music - live electronica & instrumental and other artists....I heard. 

This will be part of a Hip-Hop, Jazz, Electronic, and Afro Transfers/Branded garments Label.



....grapevine info.  



:


----------

